# Algonquin Park open for Tourists in July?



## Cynthia01 (May 31, 2018)

Hi,

I'm planning an Algonquin park tour with my friends. As per our current plan, we will be visiting the park in July. But, I came to know, the park would be open for only a particular period of a year!

So, I want to know whether it would be opened in July and if cabins are available at that time. Hope someone could help with this. Reply awaited. Thanks in advance!


----------

